#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  > مشکل: غیر فعال بودن اشتراک

## payam546

با سلام
علیرغم پرداخت حق اشتراک،اشتراک فعال نیست
لطفا پیگیری فرمائید

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## چگيني

با سلام
مبلغ 20 هزار تومان جهت تمدید اشتراک بصورت آنلاین پرداخت نمودم،همچنان فعال نیست.
خواهسمند است رسیدگی نمایید
با تشکر

----------


## sistana

با شلام بنده با توجه به اینکه اشتراک خریداری کردم اما همچنان در برخی جاها اجازه دسترسی ندارم ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین

----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز اگر در  انجمن یک سرچ ساده میزدی 100 بار این سوال پرسیده شده. اولین قانون انجمن این است که قبل از تاپیک زدن برای هر سوالی ابتدا سرچ کنید. خوشبختانه ما دو نوع سرچ گوگل و داخلی انجمن در بالای سایت داریم که هر دو کار میکنه.
فقط یک بخش شما دسترسی ندارید که آن بخش هم به رنگ قرمز می باشد. برای عضویت در این بخش باید حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید به  اضافه فعالیت مستمر. در غیر اینصورت حتی بعد از عضویت در این بخش دسترسی شما قطع می شود.

----------

